# Crushed Monster's!!!



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

A local shop got a set of the RDC swamp lox and crushed some new Moto Monster's!! Check it out!


----------



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

Those tires look sick wats the price on them?


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

:bigeyes:thats crazy....pure pit racing right there.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Looks good!! the moto monster's look to have a larger lug than the "Backs" hmmmmm, do I trade my laws?....


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

iwant!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks just like my Silverbacks do....Nice!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

aint that a stack of backs in the back ground...?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

byrd said:


> aint that a stack of backs in the back ground...?


 x2^^ looks like them to me


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

brutemike said:


> x2^^ looks like them to me


 Sure is! I'd like to see the Moto Monster beside a Silverback or Outlaw. I'm also a fan of the Interco interforce as well....hmmmm, wasn't too long ago we had hardly any choice for serious mud tires........


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

swampthing said:


> Sure is! I'd like to see the Moto Monster beside a Silverback or Outlaw. I'm also a fan of the Interco interforce as well....hmmmm, wasn't too long ago we had hardly any choice for serious mud tires........


We have a thread that has a pic of them next to laws and backs

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------

